# Charlie's learned to cycle :)



## Cyclist33 (22 Jun 2014)

So after the stabilisers snapped off last autumn, my lad's bike has been dormant since then. He really wants a new bike for his birthday (August) so I've said, learn to ride and you can have one.

So we spent a few hours down at Viccy Park on Saturday and he's nailed it 

No balance bikes, no overhyped overexpensive bikes, just a Ben 10 knockabout from Halfords, but he can now ride unassisted. (Can't push off on his own yet.)

I'm sooo the proud Dad, and he's pretty pleased with himself. Only trouble now, I've got to buy the little blighter a new bike .


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 Jun 2014)

Awww that's great!
Cough up now....


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2014)

Nice one..


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jun 2014)

Yeah it's ok really, I'm dead pleased for him. Imagine his little lit-up face!

We watched some other boys riding their little bikes, for technical osmosis... and also watched the grown up boys in the skate park, flipping bmxes and scooters around, for inspiration


----------



## inkd (22 Jun 2014)

Well done  I got my boy a second hand Felt BMX, a little tinkering and its sorted for £40. I have just got to stop looking on ebay at the retro components and mag wheels.....


----------



## Hyslop (22 Jun 2014)

Well done Charlie!Well done to both of you by the sound of things!


----------



## Nicola10 (30 Jun 2014)

That's great I know how proud you feel, last night my 5 year old daughter rode her bike without stabilisers for the first time, she was so excited and delighted with herself, picked it up after about half an hour, she still needs a hand to start on her own, but that will come soon


----------



## atbman (27 Jul 2014)

One of our volunteers taught 3 (or was it 4?) kids to ride yesterday 

Presenting "I Learned to Ride My Bike" certificates next week 

Warning! Smug Alert!


----------

